# Water Filtration Mobile Coffee



## richb (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello All,

I'm just about to start trading with my mobile coffee set up and I was wondering what others have done about filtering the water. Whilst I think filtered water makes a better espresso, I am also aware of the damage unfiltered water would do to my machine. My two options seem to be filtering the water on board the van, in-between the water tank and espresso machine, or filtering at home first before filling up the onboard tank. Any thoughts or ideas?

There seems to be a lot of other mobile sellers here, what do you do? The third option would be to not filter the water and make sure I have a regular descale, but I wonder if that may not be as effective...


----------



## blueray (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi and welcome

you need to check the quality of your water, mine is very, very hard so I went for the option to filter in the van with a commercial Brita Purity Quell ST Water Filter they are not cheap

but will do the job without having to worry.

I would not advise you to just run and then descale as you will risk heavy maintenance bills.


----------



## richb (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I will look into your suggestion. I thought the maintenance cost would be large if I didn't filter the water. Do you think a whole house system would be adequate? I'm now thinking that if I'm going to use filtered water on the van that maybe the rest of my family can benefit form nicer water? They seem a bit cheaper than your suggested setup, starting from about £250, and they are advertised to last for 300000ltrs!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Don't these whole-house systems typically work on softening the water with horrible undrinkable salts - or are you looking at something else?


----------



## richb (Apr 23, 2015)

The whole house setup was using a carbon filter as its main source of filtration, and from what I could tell it wasnt using any salts to help soften the water. But I've only just started looking into this so I have a lot of reading up to do!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

The guys from Noble have an Everpure system at home and fill a tank to use on site (this was a year or so ago when I spoke to them).

Getting the right kind of filteration for coffee would be different from the kind of filteration you would typically get for whole house systems.

Check out Pozzani for honest pricing.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Is your house water hard or soft ? The inside of your kettle will give a good indication of the rate of scaling up....

A commercial system such as Everpure is best fitted in-line with the machine, as it's designed to filter/soften incoming water "little & often". Such a system fitted to a mains water supply (at home) risks too fast a water flow for adequate softening.

Talk to a local vending operator - their tech guys will have lots of info....


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

I always load the water canisters at my home, where I did make an extra outlet from the filterinstallation from my homesetup (Astoria Fiore with VL M3) so only the best is good enough, after a day with the trailer I dump the rest of yhe water in the garden, so every trailerday a fresh start.


----------



## blueray (Sep 29, 2014)

How big is your water tank and how much space do you have in the van.

Not sure if you are going to serve from inside the van (if big enough) or are you going to serve from the rear.


----------



## richb (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses. The tank is 70 litres and is fitted inside the vehicle so I am not in a position to swap tanks in and out easily. I did consider installing a tank in my garage to store filtered water then transferring that into the van as and when needed, but then I'd need pumps to help move the water. I can either filter the water as it enters the vans water tank, but as espressotechno said I may not be able to fill up the tank quickly. It seems my best choice will be an inline filter between tank and espresso machine, to filter little and often. I'm not sure howuch space I will have yet for a filter, but I'm hoping there will be enough. I presume they are quiet easy to install...


----------



## blueray (Sep 29, 2014)

richb

I will PM you with some information.


----------

